# mb quart 2" dome midrange at madisound



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=8071606.8250&pid=2155


for $26...somebody grab that **** up and see how she does....looks good from 500 - 6k...


----------



## PlanetGranite (Apr 12, 2005)

Those are damn tempting for the price. I came across a thread about the MB Quart stuff over at HTGuide, and it had a little info in it.

MB Quart Thread


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I just ordered a set last night...Can't wait to here these.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

What's with the round thing in the middle of the grill....a diffuser of some sorts?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

yeah, it states on the website...


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

SQ_Baru said:


> yeah, it states on the website...


 :blush: Damn I'm getting old...

Looks like a steal considering they were used in a $15,000 HT system


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Looks nice, is that a enclosed rear?


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Bump, anyone try these yet?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

They look good sitting in the box they were shipped in...  

I just haven't had a chance to play with them yet...and damn, they weigh almost 5x the weight of the Daytons...


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Hookem up!!!


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

cam2Xrunner said:


> Hookem up!!!


x2


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

OMG someone please write a review on these


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll pick one up it's not too expensive.


----------



## n0ph0bia (May 25, 2006)

I just picked up a pair as well. I should have them hooked up by this weekend. If no one has chimmed in, I'll post my 2 cents.


----------



## silverolla (Aug 9, 2006)

any update guys?


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

how should these react off axis being dome mids?


----------



## n0ph0bia (May 25, 2006)

Great. That is one of the strong considerations for having a dome-mid, and these should be no different.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Yea lets please have a review, i'm highly considereing swapping them out with a pair of WR125's for dedicated midrange 3way tower duty in the HT. Looks like a sweet driver....and price is low as hell.

Reviews.....


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

I've had three of these (bought them from ebay) for over three years now, the only thing I don't like about them is the ineffeciency. 
They have a very detailed, but not too cold sound to them. BTW, before I forget, the mesh grill is flat at the top. I've given them in the upwards of 100w of a 50w x2 Xtant amp and they take the power, they've been crossed over no lower than 500Hz to no higher than 10KHz, but the best range they've sounded the best was between 700Hz and about 4-5KHz, mostly with 24db slopes. 
I'm sorry I'm not much of a reviewer but if anyone is ever in Las Vegas, NV, just let me know.
One more thing, they image very well in kick panels and the off axis response is good; then again it is a dome.


----------



## n0ph0bia (May 25, 2006)

Well after installing these domes and doing some basic tuning. I think brandont is spot on. Very open, effortless, and can take power like a whore. I found it odd as they did not sound like a metal driver. They work great on/off axis, and are a very easy driver to work with (basically no EQing). 

It sounds weird but my low-end and top-end is now outclassed by these domes, and it detracts from listening enjoyment. I realized that my pioneer 16-band EQ is not enough to “fix” what is now wrong my existing midbass/tweeter. That’s something new for me. I took them out as I had them installed in temporary baffles, and I can now spot so much missing from existing woofer/tweeter. I guess its back to the drawing board, and I don’t think these are going to be part of my install. I definitely realized that I am a one woofer, one tweeter kinda guy …  . 

Good times

Good times


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Anyone used these and the Dyn 140/2? I'm tempted to swap my Dyns out just for S&Gs.


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

Is there any reason not to get the 8 ohm version on this one? I would like to get the round one for ease of install but if it will have a negative impact it would not be worth it at all. The amp I will be using is the JL 450/4. It is my understanding that my amp will sense that it is 8 ohms and I should be fine, right?


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

Well I just placed an order for a pair. It now I can get something into my car sooner than later. I will be pairing these up with a Diamond Hex s600s component set I have from a previous car. I will be going all active. My only concern is that the mid will not play low enough. My Mid bass is up high in the kicks and when I hooked the set up 2 way it lost alot in the middle. This may be just what I need to bring the sound back out up into the car. Now I just need to get on the ball putting every thing else in so it will be ready when I get these.


----------



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

yes, the JL will deliver the same wattage to an 8 or 4ohm load


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

still waiting for an in depth review.


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

"yes, the JL will deliver the same wattage to an 8 or 4ohm load"

Great. I will try to get these in asap, and let you know what they are like. I am excited to try my first DIY type install.


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

Well the speakers arrived. These things are huge. I must have overlooked the part of the description where it said that the mounting ring was 5.5". Sorry it won't be so quick on the install/review, but I have to find a way to over come the larger than expected size. I couldn't resist putting a little power to them though. I hooked them up full range at low volume but there is no way to get any type of feel for them from this. Well I will update once I get my mounting figured out and placement of the tweeter. I am planning on trying the mid in the door and the tweet in the A pilar. Any thoughts, suggestions always welcome. 
Thanks


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, in contrast, I just rec'd my Peerless V Line 3.5" drivers from Madisound. They are tiny little drivers.


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I want to play around with these first to see if it is even gonna sound good if I go to all the trouble to make them work.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

Beau said:


> Well, in contrast, I just rec'd my Peerless V Line 3.5" drivers from Madisound. They are tiny little drivers.



how do they sound?


----------



## effenay (Mar 2, 2006)

Can anyone characterize the differences between the available mids?









95-6814 (8 ohm)









95-7045 (4 ohm) and 95-7048 (8 ohm)

brandont and n0ph0bia, which mids are you using?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

n0ph0bia said:


> Well after installing these domes and doing some basic tuning. I think brandont is spot on. Very open, effortless, and can take power like a whore. I found it odd as they did not sound like a metal driver. They work great on/off axis, and are a very easy driver to work with (basically no EQing).
> 
> It sounds weird but my low-end and top-end is now outclassed by these domes, and it detracts from listening enjoyment. I realized that my pioneer 16-band EQ is not enough to “fix” what is now wrong my existing midbass/tweeter. That’s something new for me. I took them out as I had them installed in temporary baffles, and I can now spot so much missing from existing woofer/tweeter. I guess its back to the drawing board, and I don’t think these are going to be part of my install. I definitely realized that I am a one woofer, one tweeter kinda guy …  .
> 
> ...


 so sell them....to me for 30.00


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Pseudonym said:


> how do they sound?


I am very, very happy with them. They do everything I need them to. Thumbs up!!!


----------



## ///MJay (Aug 22, 2006)

Has any one else had a chance to get these hooked up? I was at my local audio shop and the arc rep came in. I showed him these and he swore that they are rainbow not mb quart. Either way I am getting closer to getting mine in and was curious how they were working for others.


----------



## CHH777 (Apr 20, 2006)

I know this thread is ancient; I ran across it searching for the 95-7048 (8 ohm) as I inherited a pair.

That said, the following are currently $18/ea. @ Madisound:

*MB Quart 95-6814 2" Titanium Dome Midrange - 8 ohm
*MB Quart 95-7045 2" Titanium Dome Midrange - 4 ohm 

https://www.madisound.com/catalog/a...Csid=108841e952674964e6d517ebd77e2926&x=0&y=0


----------

